# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مباحث و مقالات فراگیر مهندسی نرم افزار >  crm

## mz123456

سلام دوستان
موضوع crm جز موضوعات مهندسی کامپیوتر محسوب می شه یا IT ؟
می تونم به عنوان موضوع برای پروپوزال رشته مهندسی کامپیوتر ازش استفاده کنم ؟

----------

